# The Single Seed Centre



## leafminer (Jan 6, 2010)

hXXp://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/

Plus points:
* Good collection of seedbanks in one place. 36 seedbanks in all. 
* No shortage of choice. 
* Ships individual seeds with a piece of the seed packet as proof of genetics.
* Ships worldwide
* Stealth

My experience:
Nice to be able to pay by credit card unlike say, breedbay.
Shipping was like, yesterday. I was pleasantly surprised by the rapid shipping.
Stealth was adequate but wouldn't pass an inspection.
Genetics of grown plants match breeder's description - I am confident that the seeds supplied were as requested.
Would I order again? Yes.

Negative points:
None that I could see.


----------



## Icecalibur (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice, great find !

I'm always on the look-out for single seed centres 


Edit : An update on germination rate etc would be much appreciated.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 7, 2010)

OK. Sorry I forgot to include that.
My package was three Black Domina and five Nirvana Blue Mystic.
All the Domina seed germinated. I set four of the BM to germ and three did, out of which one was female. Of course, the BM turned out to be useless, but that is Nirvana's fault, not the seed centre. I did send the seed centre a note telling them that Nirvana's BM is rubbish. . . 
I'm going to place another order with them, probably get some Jack Herer or Jack Flash, maybe some autos as well. I'm very into Sensi's strains after the Domina turned out to be so great.


----------

